# Khadr is Lucky



## tomahawk6 (7 Feb 2013)

Kadr was lucky that he wasnt on Obama's target list like 16 year old Abdulrahman Anwar al-Awlaki,a US citizen from Denver who was killed in a drone strike authorized by Obama.To be faqir he was the son of  Anwar al-Aulaqi who was killed in Yemen 2 weeks before the death of his son.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/29/world/obamas-leadership-in-war-on-al-qaeda.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all&


EDIT: Spelled "Khadr" right in the thread title.
Bruce


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2013)

I'm not seeing this as a bad thing.


----------



## Pandora114 (7 Feb 2013)

:Tin-Foil-Hat:
Let's all sing the Doom Song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Feb 2013)

There are very few times I feel I have to comment on stupid posts here at Army.ca as most of the stupid posts are on inconsequential things, but this one takes the cake.

I take it you are talking about Omar Kadr, the guy captured in 2002, approximately six years before Obama came into office.  Are you saying that Obama is willing to authorized a UAV strike on a US military facility in order to kill a someone held there?  Or that he would put a Hellfire into Kingston Pen?

I get it that you don't like Obama, but you do your cause no good by giving him the power to alter time and space.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Feb 2013)

T-6,..you are something else. If a Rebublican had authourized this your post would be something like " Obama and Clinton wound never have the balls to do what needed to be done".

I have my political leanings also [and they are close to yours] but at least I put intelligent thinking ahead of political slant......you are incapable of that, it would seem.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Feb 2013)

Now that the knee jerk reaction to my post is complete,try to see the basis of my post. Son of an AQ terrorist killed by Presidential order. I know that Khadr was locked up hence my statement that he is lucky because had he been running around in Yemen he might be fair game. I fully support the Presidents war by drone. It was only until the other day that the memo was released on who decides who gets targeted. Some of you think insulting the poster is appropriate,while I am tempted to respond,I feel its unnecessary. My post did not advocate targeting a Canadian citizen inside Canada or elsewhere,don't put words or meaning into the post. Every prisoner at some point is released and the hope is that they would follow the path of peace.Unfortunately Gitmo alumni generally return to the fight.I would hope that that Omar Khadr has sown his wild oats and is ready to join society as a productive citizen.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing this as a bad thing.




I'm not overly troubled by assassinations (although murder might be an equally appropriate word); I'm not even overly troubled about the US Government ordering the killing (execution?) of US citizens for a "crime" that is unproven in court; I certainly have no objection to killing anyone, citizen or not, who is "in arms" against my country.

I am a bit troubled by all the talk. And perhaps that reveals a moral blindspot: is it OK to shrug off murder, when it is done in the name of _national security_, while worrying, instead, about secrecy? Perhaps what makes the USA a great and free country and a beacon on _*real* liberal_ values in the world is that it is not afraid to talk about things that other countries would regard as deep, dark secrets.

But, there is a moral issue which, to their credit, Americans are debating. The one thing that does bother me a bit is the "filling the bucket" argument: you have, say, 20 confirmed dangerous terrorists on your list, "in the bucket," so to speak, and you kill one of them. Then you look farther down the list and add #21 to the bucket, then you kill three more so you add #22, 23 and 24 ... and you keep on killing and, equally, you keep on refilling the bucket. When have you stopped killing confirmed, dangerous terrorists and started killing relatively harmless young men who are little more than hangers-on?


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Feb 2013)

Good point Edward.Personally I wish that this subject had remained out of the public eye. Past predator strikes have been successful taking out alot of AQ's leadership and some very bad operatives.Of all the tactics we have used the use of drones has put fear into the hearts and minds of the enemy leadership.These strikes wouldnt be possible without good intel,which should trouble the enemy greatly.That the NY Times is the paper that has printed the story is interesting.They have been a staunch supporter of the administration from day 1.


----------

